
Bill Could Spell the End of End-To-End Encryption - mattingly23
https://www.onthewire.io/draft-bill-would-force-vendors-to-give-plaintext-data-to-law-enforcement/
======
Zekio
Recipe for disaster right there, that is like asking for vulnerabilities

~~~
a3n
It's not like asking for vulnerabilities, it is demanding vulnerabilities.

